# Surviving Alone in Alaska docu



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually he's not alone, he's got a sweet cuddly eskimo wife and at one point she tells him off for trailing mud into the cabin, lucky guy..
At 34:25 he goes out at night hunting a bear and 12 shots ring out of the darkness like World War 3, "The bear's making some terrible f-----g noises" says the film maker.
In another part of the film the crew sleep in a "guest tent" and he gives them a shotgun in case bears come prowling round in the night.
I'd have thought it'd take more than a shotgun to kill a bear but what the hell do I know?

Incidentally he's watching sci-fi vids at 28:10 and thinks Arnies Predator trap was total bullshit. 
Drat, and I thought we could trust everything that comes out of Hollywood!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i saw something like this show. it was actually pretty cool the guy was out of london. i was so hooked


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

One of the all time best is Alone in the Wilderness. Dick Proeneke is my hero. They show it on PBS once in a while. It will change your life, no kidding.


----------

